# DO YOU HAVE a POSSE?



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

I HAVE a POSSE. DO YOU? 

View attachment darkman.JPG


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

OK IF YOU HAVE a POSSE POST THE PROOF RIGHT HERE AND WE'LL ALL GET DOWN ON THE POSSE TIP, YALLS


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

I would, but the poster you made for me is 3" shy of my real height. Fix it, and I'll post the mother here. 

And my posse's better than yours.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

OK CARRIE HAS a POSSE 

View attachment carrie.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't have one.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2006)

NO I'm a loser!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

Now taking posse applications.

PM with resume highlighting previous posse experience and education.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK CARRIE HAS a POSSE



Good grief, I'm going to buy you a calculator. Or a ruler. I'm 5'11".  

Oh, and I'm also recruiting for my posse. Members get a health plan, a 401K, and rad little beanie hats with propellors on top. And we get to talk about fatlane's posse behind their backs!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

OK IF YOU WANT a POSSE THEN YOU HAVE TO WORK HARD TO GET ONE AND PM ME AND I WILL LOOK AT YOUR PIX IN YOUR PROFILE AND IF YOU'RE POSSEWORTHY I'LL GET YOU THE HOOKUP BUT NOT RIGHT NOW BECAUSE I HAVE TO GO TO BED

BE SURE TO HAVE YOUR DESIRED HEIGHT AND WEIGHT SO I CAN MAKE a GOOD POSSE POSTER FOR YOU. THIS SHOULD BE YOUR FIGHTING HEIGHT AND WEIGHT, NOT YOUR NORMAL EVERYDAY STATS.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

and my posse is gonna have coffee, donuts, wear flip flops, be slighty snarky, and like, do good stuff.

no matter what, my posse is better than carrie's.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

You can use the one from my profile pic, but all that proves is that I have a posterior, not a posse.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh if this is a real posse, then I definitely have one. I'd need an hour to calculate our combined weight though.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

(start scary music here)

Announcer: SOME posse wanna-bes would have you believe that beanie hats are cool. But we all know that beanie hats are only worn by MIT nerds. 




Announcer: And NOBODY wants to be a nerd. SOME posse wanna-bes would even go so far as to try to BRIBE potential posse members with so-called "posters" with "fighting stats," or even donuts. We know you deserve better.

Announcer: Don't you want more from a posse than beanies, lying Photoshop graphics, and stale pastry? Isn't there a better way? 

(start soothing, happy music)



Announcer: Join Renaissance Woman's posse. Because we keep it real. And there are no beanies. 


JOIN RENAISSANCE WOMAN'S POSSE

Paid for by the Committee to Increase Membership in Renaissance Woman's Posse​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

Pure heresy, but I like it. We should consider an alliance.

And my donuts are _not_ stale.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 12, 2006)

Da Obesus in here in da Elizabethan-Enochian-Rose et Croix House! Actually I have a vigilant group of Chaos Magicians at my beck and call and they kick some damn magical tuchus! Righteous! Dude! :shocked:
I do kinda' look like Andre the Giant and I DO have aspirations to become a professional wrestler. Who Knew?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Available: One Posse member. Works well as comedy sidekick and also has some hench-person experience. Happy to be the Posse cheerleader and will supply own pom-poms. Has no opinions or scruples. Blind devotion guaranteed.

Will Posse up for Rep!

Tracey xx


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Announcer: Join Renaissance Woman's posse. Because we keep it real. And there are no beanies.



Excuse me. Did you just....throw down?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Available: One Posse member. Works well as comedy sidekick and also has some hench-person experience. Happy to be the Posse cheerleader and will supply own pom-poms. Has no opinions or scruples. Blind devotion guaranteed.
> 
> Will Posse up for Rep!
> 
> Tracey xx




Erm....will the promise of future rep suffice? 'Cause I want you in my posse, but it's too soon for me to rep you again. 

P.S. I neglected to mention in my ad campaign that my posse gets cupcakes with fluffy pink icing!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 12, 2006)

OK AFG, WHEN YOU FIGHT, YOU KINDA CROUCH DOWN SO YOUR FIGHTING HEIGHT IS 5 INCHES SHORTER. AND CARRIE STANDS ON TIPPY-TOES SO SHE IS TALLER. THAT IS a FACT, JACK.

TINA I FOUND OUT YOUR BUTT NOW HAS a POSSE. YOU MAY JOIN IT, BUT RIGHT NOW IT IS YOUR BUTT THAT HAS a POSSE. I AM SORRY. MAYBE WITH ANOTHER PIC YOU CAN HAVE a POSSE. 

View attachment tina-b.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 12, 2006)

OK JANE ALSO HAS a POSSE AND SHE IS a REAL TOUGH FIGHTER LOOK AT HER HEIGHT AND WEIGHT WOW 

View attachment jane.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to fatlane again._

Dang. This is the first thread I've read today and therefore, my first laugh of the day. I have never had a butt posse before, so this is a first. Membership applications to the right of my right hip, where Friday was standing.  I must say I've never weighed my bum, nor have I measured how tall it is, so I'll take your word for it.

Heh. Thanks, FL, this is too funny. :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I'd almost abandon my posse for Tina's butt posse. 

Can we dual enroll?


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't see why not. Activistfatgirl, my butt welcomes you with open... uhhh... My butt welcomes you! And anyone else who would like to join its posse. A Bonus!: for those of you with warm weather still, my butt will provide shade from the sun!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Excuse me. Did you just....throw down?


Uh huh. That's right. You heard me, chickie. And, and, and, YOUR MOTHER!

Yeah. Take that. 

(Note: in Renaissance Woman's posse we use correct spelling and proper grammar. Unfortunately this doesn't lend itself to great "Yo Mama" type insults.)


----------



## jamie (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a posse - Me, 5 gay boys, and my boyfriend. They are too vain to give me their weights though. I will have to think of another way to measure us.


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK JANE ALSO HAS a POSSE AND SHE IS a REAL TOUGH FIGHTER LOOK AT HER HEIGHT AND WEIGHT WOW


You are like SO DEAD TO ME.

(Wanna be a member of my posse? Your posse could join my posse, and we could take over the world)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2006)

If I don't get a Posse I'm gonna have a tantrum.........tick tock


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

How would oe know if they have POSSE? 

I am not knowing !


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> If I don't get a Posse I'm gonna have a tantrum.........tick tock



Sandie, if you ever get a posse, you're not gonna have any posse friends with all that kicking and screaming!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sandie, if you ever get a posse, you're not gonna have any posse friends with all that kicking and screaming!




WAH WAH WAH -- RICKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes.....I have proof.......


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

A Fosse Posse? Ouch....it hurts....


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got my DIMS posse right here!! 

View attachment chicas.jpeg


----------



## furious styles (Sep 12, 2006)

<- wants to be in fatlane's possee


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmm, should I ask for a posse or should I fill out an application to be a posse-ette? I can't decide.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll never have a posse..no friends in real life..


Pity me  please


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Hmm, should I ask for a posse or should I fill out an application to be a posse-ette? I can't decide.



I tried advertising as a posse-ette and there were no firm offers. I'd lower my price but then I fear it might be true that I cant even -give- myself away.

I say you, Misty and me form our own Posse. And talk about them all.

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I don't have a posse. I am not sure if this is good or bad...


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I tried advertising as a posse-ette and there were no firm offers.



Ahem. Refer to page 1, missy. I offered cupcakes with fluffy pink icing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't got a posse to pitte in.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I tried advertising as a posse-ette and there were no firm offers. I'd lower my price but then I fear it might be true that I cant even -give- myself away.
> 
> I say you, Misty and me form our own Posse. And talk about them all.



I'm in! Especially if you'll whip us up some bitchin' posse costumes. And I think we should let Free join too if he promises to let us dress him however we like and dish some good gossip.

Edited to add: Pink icing, Carrie? That's low.  Go peddle your bait somewhere else. [size=-2]I'll ditch Tracey if you promise sprinkles too.[/size]


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'm in! Especially if you'll whip us up some bitchin' posse costumes. And I think we should let Free join too if he promises to let us dress him however we like.


Why does everyone always want to get me *INTO* clothes!?!?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ahem. Refer to page 1, missy. I offered cupcakes with fluffy pink icing.



Oh right. Forgot that. Well now I come as part of a set with Rainyday and Misty too and we've holding an option on FT. I'm not sure they will go for cup cakes so can you up the offer to include some chocolate fudge frosting? 

I will make Posse uniforms for everyone just as soon as I can can locate the orange spandex and the sequins.

Thanks - Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2006)

I've decided that, not only do I not have a posse, the only peeps I have are these: 

View attachment MiniPeepBow.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Is it necessary in any way to have a posse?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 12, 2006)

It is _absolutely_ critical to have a posse, for without a posse, you are posseless and the posseless are unprotected against the slings and arrows, etc. Also helps boost the good positive community-building and socially responsible vibes and sell encyclopedias door to door! 



Timberwolf said:


> Is it necessary in any way to have a posse?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

The world is full of posse-bilities.

(and bad puns)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

View attachment posses.jpg


----------



## ripley (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a posse full of assorted minions, secretaries of secretaries, tramps, lion tamers, jet skiers, and llama ranchers. We're gonna have a rumble with Carrie's posse, a la Sharks and Jets.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

I confess I don't really have a posse. It's just me trying to be a bad ass.

Oh? This isn't the confessions thread?

Well! <puffs out chest defiantly> MY POSSE RULES!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> I have a posse full of assorted minions, secretaries of secretaries, tramps, lion tamers, jet skiers, and llama ranchers. We're gonna have a rumble with Carrie's posse, a la Sharks and Jets.



minions, eh?

View attachment 1441.gif


View attachment 695.gif


View attachment 677.gif


EEEK!!!  :shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

EVERYONE IN a POSSE CAN ALSO BE a PART OF ANOTHER POSSE SO IT'S OK FOR ME TO BE IN YOUR POSSE. YOU JUST NEED a PICTURE I CAN USE AND I CAN GET STARTED ON YOUR POSSE PIC OH YEAH I ALSO NEED YOUR FIGHTING STATS.

I WAS WORKING LATE LAST NIGHT BUT I CAN GET MORE POSSES STARTED TODAY.

AND CONRAD HAS a POSSE. 

View attachment conrad.jpg


----------



## abluesman (Sep 13, 2006)

"We ain't got no posse. We don't need no posse. I don't have to show you any stinking posse!" 

View attachment Alfonso_Bedoya.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

abluesman said:


> "We ain't got no posse. We don't need no posse. I don't have to show you any stinking posse!"



YOU ARE THE LONE WOLF THAT HUNTS AT MIDNIGHT. I SALUTE YOU. YOU DO NOT NEED a POSSE.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

OK NOW JES HAS BOOBS AND THEY FORMED a POSSE SO WATCH OUT, AMERICA! 

View attachment jesboys.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

MFDOOM YOU NOW HAVE a POSSE SO YOU WAKE UP NOW. 

View attachment mfdoom.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

MS. J ALSO HAS a POSSE AND IS QUITE FORMIDABLE SO I THINK IT WOULD BE BEST IF WE JOINED IT AND DID NOT DISS HER OK. 

View attachment ms-j.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

AND YES THERE IS a FOSSE POSSE! PH34R!!! 

View attachment fosseposse.jpg


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK NOW JES HAS BOOBS AND THEY FORMED a POSSE SO WATCH OUT, AMERICA!


That is totally the best picture you have ever done.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> MS. J ALSO HAS a POSSE AND IS QUITE FORMIDABLE SO I THINK IT WOULD BE BEST IF WE JOINED IT AND DID NOT DISS HER OK.





Like I said, I'm just a kitten (with very sharp claws  )

Cat Scratch Fever, anyone??


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

Jes: YOU ARE SO VERY WELCOME YES IT IS.

Ms. J: ME-OWCH!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

Has I got a posse?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> AND YES THERE IS a FOSSE POSSE! PH34R!!!



I bow to your skills.

:bow: 

I wanna be in Bob Fosse's Posse...I wonder if Ben Vereen is in it? But I think that Anne Reinking can't put up much of a fight. Gwen Verdon either...cause she's dead.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

I want to be in Bob Ross' Posse. RIP Bob. Happy Trees.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 13, 2006)

Jes' bewbie posse are teh hotness...and I'm in their posse!!!

Yay!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to be in Bob Ross' Posse. RIP Bob. Happy Trees.


Me too. Look at that happy little barn...


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

The closest I get to a posse is a gender/species confused kitten that follows me around because it thinks I'm it's mother.


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The closest I get to a posse is a gender/species confused kitten that follows me around because it thinks I'm it's mother.


I call that Close Enough.

And remember, we do not say bad things about our posse....we just accept them for who/what they are.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

My cat is only in my posse during and for an hour after her meals. The rest of the time I'm certain she'd barter me for a tasty treat.

I'm still posse-less. I really shoulda possed my boobs instead of my face.


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll be in your posse, activistfatgirl. I'll even lead my butt and its posse along behind me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'll be in your posse, activistfatgirl. I'll even lead my butt and its posse along behind me.



If Jes's boob posse joins us, we'll make a whole woman!


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Heh. Well, T&A definitely-fer-sure.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If Jes's boob posse joins us, we'll make a whole woman!



I'm sorry but Jes's boobs are a whole woman on their own. They may even be an entire post code!

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I'm sorry but Jes's boobs are a whole woman on their own. They may even be an entire post code!
> 
> Tracey xx



My boobs challenge Jes' boobs to a duel!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

Jane said:


> I call that Close Enough.
> 
> And remember, we do not say bad things about our posse....we just accept them for who/what they are.



No...no bad things...just wonder.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

My posse!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My boobs challenge Jes' boobs to a duel!



If I donate some baby-oil will you post pix plz thx?

Tracey xx


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 13, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Well, T&A definitely-fer-sure.



I was going to get philosophical and say that T&A alone do not a woman make. 
Then... I realized... This was a coded message... 
You're really the stealth contingent of the _Fosse Posse_, A/K/A _The Imfamous Chorus Line._

You gotta get up pretty early in the morning to pull the leotard over _MY_ eyes.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> AND CONRAD HAS a POSSE.


ALL YOUR POSSES ARE BELONG TO CONRAD!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Has I got a posse?



SURPRISINGLY, YOU DO HAVE a POSSE ALREADY ON THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 13, 2006)

I wanna hang out with Esme's peeps..:eat2:


----------



## Esme (Sep 13, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I wanna hang out with Esme's peeps..:eat2:




You are welcome to come hang with me and my, um, apparently they're gay, Marty Feldman impersonator peeps.

We celebrate diversity! (and marshmallow-y goodness) :eat2:  

View attachment MiniPeepBow.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

YES BOB ROSS HAS a POSSE 

View attachment bobross.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> SURPRISINGLY, YOU DO HAVE a POSSE ALREADY ON THE INTERNET!!!



I'm not surprised, actually.

EDIT: WHAT THE HELL KIND OF FASCISM IS THIS THAT I CAN'T PUT AN IMAGE IN MY SIG?!


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 13, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> If I don't get a Posse I'm gonna have a tantrum.........tick tock



Your posse should have a name, Sandie!

How about:

The Purple Posse

The Purple Gang (Like in Jailhouse Rock)

The Lavender Hill Mob

The Violet Femmes

The Magenta Representas

The Gratuitous Violets

or (brace yourself)

The Purple Heys





Just some thoughts...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

OK SANDIE YOU NOW HAVE a POSSE SO YOU NEED TO GET TO NAMING IT NOW. 

View attachment sandie-z.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 13, 2006)

AND OK IF YOU WANT a POSSE THEN YOU JUST PM ME WITH YOUR FIGHTING STATS AND WHERE TO FIND a GOOD PICTURE OF YOU AND YOU WILL THEN HAVE a POSSE I PROMISE I'M NOT TRYING TO CUT ANYONE OUT OF THE LOOP I'M JUST TRYING TO TELL THE TRUTH.


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2006)

And my Posse's name is:

The Pink Girls, with the Stud Boys auxiliary, of course.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

THIS NEWS JUST IN ERICTHONIUS HAS a POSSE 

View attachment ericthonius.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

SHIKAMARU GOT HIS GAME FACE ON AND IT'S a GOOD THING HE HAS a POSSE NOW 

View attachment shikamaru1.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My posse!




Awww, lookie look!!!! I haven't seen that picture before. That was the Memorial Day goodness in Woburn!!! 
Big love to my peeps Toodles, Lipmix and Lilly.:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
oh, and Walter for driving us out there.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jes' bewbie posse are teh hotness...and I'm in their posse!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!


I tried explaining this to people at my pottery studio last night and it was just one blank face after another. "There's a guy and he makes pictures? Of boobs? And he labels them...with their fighting weight? And they're in a posse?"

oh, never mind!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> I tried explaining this to people at my pottery studio last night and it was just one blank face after another. "There's a guy and he makes pictures? Of boobs? And he labels them...with their fighting weight? And they're in a posse?"
> 
> oh, never mind!



YES I DO AND I AM QUITE PROUD OF IT. THEY NEED TO GET a LIFE.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Jane said:


> You are like SO DEAD TO ME.
> 
> (Wanna be a member of my posse? Your posse could join my posse, and we could take over the world)


 

i want to be a member.... how do i sign up??? and do i get a free toaster for joining??? if not, no worries... :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Sep 14, 2006)

YOU JUST REPRESENT AND THEN YOU ARE PART OF a POSSE.

REPRESENT!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 15, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i want to be a member.... how do i sign up??? and do i get a free toaster for joining??? if not, no worries... :wubu:




I've got some buns you can _slide_ on that toaster  

Gurl, you are already a part of my posse.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My posse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
damn, why were my eyes closed! DAMN!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I do have some POSSE.... SEE


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

YES FEEL FREE TO POST PIX PLZ OF a POSSE YOU MAY HAVE. a POSSE IS a GROUP OF ACQUAINTANCES OR FRIENDS, ACCORDING TO ONE DEFINITION, WHICH IS THE ONE WE SHOULD ALL USE YES WE SHOULD.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

I'VE ALREADY POSTED MANY PICS PLZ TANX OF ME AND MY POSSE IN ACTION BUT FOR FATLANE HERE IS ONE MORE.

MY POSSE IS "SENSITIVE" AND WE "CRY" SOMETIMES. BUT DO NOT LET YOUR DEFENSES DOWN BECAUSE WE ARE TOUGH, TOUGHER THAN YOU UNEMOTIVE NANCIES!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> damn, why were my eyes closed! DAMN!



Yeah but the smile is a classic, oh sweet apple of my eye.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

Nothing wrong with being Posseless..


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

Guy on the radio this morning was explaining why he doesn't visit online.

He says his spelling is atrocious. He mentioned "That IS how you spell posse, right?"

Made me think of this thread, and what I thought first time I saw the name.


----------



## Shikamaru (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, taht is how you sepll posse. Wried wrod, no?

Anyways, my posse would be called... Shikamaru and the Gaijin Seven.


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Yes, taht is how you sepll posse. Wried wrod, no?
> 
> Anyways, my posse would be called... Shikamaru and the Gaijin Seven.


I don't think posse is what he had typed. (If you know what I mean, and I think you do)


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

That's one helluva spelling error.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 15, 2006)

Ritchie Cunningham has a Potzie.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

For now, this gets AFG's prestigous Best Thread Evar award. Congratulations everyone.

EDIT: Did I spell prestigous right?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

Where I'm from, that's how you should say it.

PREE-STI-JUS!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR THE AWARD, AFG. COMING FROM YOU, THAT MEANS a LOT.

I HAVE NOTICED THAT RANDOM STRANGERS SEEM TO BE AWARE OF THE FACT I HAVE a POSSE AND TREAT ME ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE AWARD, AFG. COMING FROM YOU, THAT MEANS a LOT.
> 
> I HAVE NOTICED THAT RANDOM STRANGERS SEEM TO BE AWARE OF THE FACT I HAVE a POSSE AND TREAT ME ACCORDINGLY.


Where did you meet my son, and why didn't he tell me? Hmmmm


----------



## fatlane (Sep 15, 2006)

BECAUSE HE WAS a RANDOM STRANGER, I THINK.

OK NOW I WILL GO DO REAL WORK.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Ye Posse of ye Churche of Starry Wisdom, Ye Posse of Ye Oriental Ordre of Ye Midnight Blue Sun, Ye Posse of Ye Ordo Johann Bode, Ye Posse of Ye Ordo Ceresia Obesi Magna, Ye Posse of Ye Olde SF Magick Meetup Groupe, Ye Posse of ye Sumerian Revival, Ye Posse of ye Ordo Templi Orientis, Ye Posse of ye Ordo Antiquus Arcanus Rosae Rubeae et Aurae Crucis, Ye Posse Militia Crucifera Evangelica, Ye Posse Ordo Martiniste', Ye Posse Elu Cohen, Ye Posse Ritus Memphis et Mizraim, Ye Posse Ordre Pythagorienne, Ye Posse Salon Rose et Croix, usw...ye posse list is endless and verbose! Thank you for your kind attention! :bow: 
Sorry for reposting for the zillionth time, but I pulled the ol' Milarepa Stunt...see BHM Board, Hotei thread for explanation. Stat. :shocked: I am also a Wandering Gnostic Bishop, so technically, the entire Western Seaboard is in the Posse, pretty much, since it is an remant of LEMURIA! Bingo.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

OOOOhhhmmmmm.....

(Chanting is appropriate, right?)


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Fat Holy Man proper..and unabashedly anal-retentive, it is three separate syllables: to wit..."ah", "oo" "mmmm"....ah-ooooh-mmmmm..."AUM"...with the mmmm trailing out onto infinity...then it becomes an actual tantric mantra, rather than a New-Agey buzz-word! The three different syllables stand for creator, preserver and destroyer...Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva/Kali the Androgynous dancer at the end of time, the Ardhana-isvara ...time has an end, it really does! 
Oh...almost forgot, the AUM is tied to a whole bunch of Yantras, without which the Trinity thing loses some subtle meanings...see "Agehanda Bharati's description of the Kashmiri Tantric's Sandhyabhasa, or "Twilight Language." (in "The Tantric Tradition") :bow: 
PS my posse trad is all Western Ceremonial Magic(k), although if you want to add on the Yogoda Satsanga Brahmacharya Vidala as a posse, feel most willkommen to! Makes for a neat symmetry  



Jane said:


> OOOOhhhmmmmm.....
> 
> (Chanting is appropriate, right?)


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Okay, what about the "mysterious holy gestures" part?

(Actually, my ooohhhhmmmm was just imitating a refrigerator with motor problems.)


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

That the plural of "posse" is "posse"...it doesn't seem to add the "s", maybe because it is dodgy as a real word. It comes from the Latin verb "to possess", but it is a noun....hmmmmm...maybe I better posse myself over to the BAR-B-CUE and have me some roasted carrots and taters while I ponder this here one out! 
Been obsessed with Clint Eastwood's "dark" existential Westerns lately: Wonder why? Maybe this har' talk about posse! :shocked: :bow:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

_From one Kapha to another....ah-ooooh-mmmmm_


----------



## fatlane (Sep 17, 2006)

I WILL PERMIT MYSTERIOUS HOLY GESTURES IN MY POSSE, IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING OR HAD a QUESTION.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

_I am not much of a joiner....but for Obesus I would gladly make an exception to become one with his posse._


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I WILL PERMIT MYSTERIOUS HOLY GESTURES IN MY POSSE, IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING OR HAD a QUESTION.


Thank you, FL, I knew you would understand.

And, my posse and your posse are co-posse aren't they?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

They work right along with the mantras and yantras into a unified whole which includes all of the senses... it even includes that dang whiney sitar music and tablas! The tantric experience is an entirety of the senses, including the ones that we rarely use, eh? In both the Kaula Tantra and the Kashmiri version, the body or bodies as a whole form(s) mudras, which lock and channel the energy into certain patterns which enhance the "fall of lunar dew" and the "rise of solar mists"...but that is a more advanced class!  Charles Luks' "Taoist Yoga" pretty much spills the whole set of beans, but just a simple practice of Kriya circulation and Hong-Sa pranayama can get you-all up to the Place Where All the Roads Meet! Nice place, but a bit scary at first....Bingo! :bow: 
Oh..even the Jesuits have a form of this..and it is endemic in Sufism...
The Rose-Croix is all down with it, as were the Troubadours...I won't even mention the tradition that certain sects with Tibetan Tantric Buddhism encourage the Guru to ahhhh "practice" with their young pupils! Transmission of the Lamp and Darshan and all that!  
Now, the great Mystery of all Mysteries is why I can't even get a date! ROFL 



Jane said:


> Okay, what about the "mysterious holy gestures" part?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Mother of Mysteries and Virgo-Sophia, Goddess of Lunar Wisdom, Highest of the High Cophtas in the Rite of Rectified Egyptian Freemasonry..we welcome you to the mulitfarious and verbose world of the Timmy-posse! It is a twisted and twisting Labyrinth of posse-traditions that reach back into the mists of dim beginnings and forward to the summit of the Mons Philosophorum, the Holy Mountain Abiegnus! Blessed Be! 
Timmy in the XIIIth Degree of Framnosity! :bow: 



MoonGoddess said:


> _I am not much of a joiner....but for Obesus I would gladly make an exception to become one with his posse._


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Are we permitted to use gang-signs and that thingy they do with the hats twisted around at special angles? Not that I know anything about such things, but it comes in handy around the area where I work at...so you know when to duck! 



fatlane said:


> I WILL PERMIT MYSTERIOUS HOLY GESTURES IN MY POSSE, IN CASE ANYONE WAS WONDERING OR HAD a QUESTION.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Are we permitted to use gang-signs and that thingy they do with the hats twisted around at special angles? Not that I know anything about such things, but it comes in handy around the area where I work at...so you know when to duck!


No, cause that's just tacky when REALLY white folk do it.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Now, the great Mystery of all Mysteries is why I can't even get a date! ROFL


Obe, are you asking people to go out, or thinking they should just come to you?

Tantric is one thing....add baby oil and its something else!!!!!!!!(besides just slippery)

One more thing: Do you have any idea how much I would enjoy being in the room with the two of you, (with restraint of course, so I could bring you back into a frame of mind ANYONE else could understand when you got all wound up and went into Obe/FL "frame of reference" hell and drug us along...) Otherwise, I'de be looking at BSO's all around the room, and flow is no where near as great as riding along.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Not a'tall a'tall...flirt like the dickens...but I am fairly limited to the art world (pretty wacky ladies there), the Magick Meetup and the psychology people that I work with (even wackier)...the big problem is that I work six days a week because the dang cheap non-profit can't hire me an assistant, much less pay me a living wage...but the good news is that I am back on the Civil Service list and I have applied at a few other clinics around SF, so I am keeping fingers crossed! I am just sending out the resume's and using my contacts in the Department of Public Health until I find something in my field! Once I am freed up to do a normal 40 hour week, I can start thinking about school and life and showing art and such...as it stands now, I am chained to this chart room because it is all about Medi-CAL compliance and County contracts...oooooh. My ex-wife, Suzi helps me in this endeavor and keeps on me to keep the resume's a rollin'. Age and weight might possibly be factors, ahem!  That thar' is Suzi in the picture!

Now, baby-oil is one thing, but I am thinking that wonderful stuff that they sell at Good Vibrations...it has a much nicer and more sensuous smell! Ahem I guess it is odd that I knew that, eh? :shocked: 

Now, I have always had the psychic impression that Vegas is a place where I need to hold an event...a real event in time, space and fleshiness....not sure when or how, but I will know the time and I will have my event coordination staff look into such matters! Miss M. is a dynamite event planner, although sadly demure and with steel boundaries built by Krupp Industries, inc,!  Elstwise, we wouldn't be having this discussion about dating! Been workin' on her nigh on seven years! :smitten: 



Jane said:


> Obe, are you asking people to go out, or thinking they should just come to you?
> 
> Tantric is one thing....add baby oil and its something else!!!!!!!!(besides just slippery)
> 
> One more thing: Do you have any idea how much I would enjoy being in the room with the two of you, (with restraint of course, so I could bring you back into a frame of mind ANYONE else could understand when you got all wound up and went into Obe/FL "frame of reference" hell and drug us along...) Otherwise, I'de be looking at BSO's all around the room, and flow is no where near as great as riding along.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

...on the word "duck", mostly because on accounta' Ludwig von Drake is my ideal hero! :bow: 


Jane said:


> No, cause that's just tacky when REALLY white folk do it.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ...on the word "duck", mostly because on accounta' Ludwig von Drake is my ideal hero! :bow:


Isn't he EVERYONE's? My son could imitate Donald Duck before he could talk.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Not a'tall a'tall...flirt like the dickens...but I am fairly limited to the art world (pretty wacky ladies there), the Magick Meetup and the psychology people that I work with (even wackier)...the big problem is that I work six days a week because the dang cheap non-profit can't hire me an assistant, much less pay me a living wage...but the good news is that I am back on the Civil Service list and I have applied at a few other clinics around SF, so I am keeping fingers crossed! I am just sending out the resume's and using my contacts in the Department of Public Health until I find something in my field! Once I am freed up to do a normal 40 hour week, I can start thinking about school and life and showing art and such...as it stands now, I am chained to this chart room because it is all about Medi-CAL compliance and County contracts...oooooh. My ex-wife, Suzi helps me in this endeavor and keeps on me to keep the resume's a rollin'. Age and weight might possibly be factors, ahem!  That thar' is Suzi in the picture!
> 
> Now, baby-oil is one thing, but I am thinking that wonderful stuff that they sell at Good Vibrations...it has a much nicer and more sensuous smell! Ahem I guess it is odd that I knew that, eh? :shocked:
> 
> Now, I have always had the psychic impression that Vegas is a place where I need to hold an event...a real event in time, space and fleshiness....not sure when or how, but I will know the time and I will have my event coordination staff look into such matters! Miss M. is a dynamite event planner, although sadly demure and with steel boundaries built by Krupp Industries, inc,!  Elstwise, we wouldn't be having this discussion about dating! Been workin' on her nigh on seven years! :smitten:


Hell, Obe, I was just picking on you. You sound WAY busy, though. Hope all your career plans work out, and you're able to free up time to be involved in things you enjoy more.

As for the baby oil, it's paid for. When I run out, I may buy something else, but it makes a great massage base, universally available, not overwhelming in its aroma, and isn't as hard to explain when it lingers as other scents.

(Inser wide eyed innocent smilie here)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I love you guys, but I just don't _get_ it. And I usually _get_ it. I'm perceptive, damnit.


----------



## Shikamaru (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmm those symbols remind me of seals like this from a show I like.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

You _are_ highly perceptive, intelligent and way street-smart, but with FL, Jane and I, you have run into the official "Twilight Zone" of Dimensions. Some of this has been going on since the olden boards...verily, before the VBulletin miracle..when Uncle Ned and I were the official conspiracy/occult kook-cases on the boards. Now that Uncle Ned has returned to his more usual FA-dom, I had appeared to have inherited the dubious honor of being the eldritch darkness that haunts the boards like a shadow on the darkest moonless night.
Now, it is simply the sad case that FL and Jane are humoring an old man with histrionic personality disorder his obsessive hobby-horse and I am thankful for it! :bow: 
There are a few more of us "Twilighters" scattered here n' there these days, but we are still a tiny and rag-tag bunch of scrappers compared to the vastness that is now Dimensions-land! (For some odd reason that "Dimensions" always makes me think of Edwin Abbott and Rudy Rucker!  )
Truth of the matter, there is not much to be gotten after all...sigh! :bow: 
PS...those photos of you on the "un-made-up" thread are just ultra cute-a-mous! 



activistfatgirl said:


> I love you guys, but I just don't _get_ it. And I usually _get_ it. I'm perceptive, damnit.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> You _are_ highly perceptive, intelligent and way street-smart, but with FL, Jane and I, you have run into the official "Twilight Zone" of Dimensions. Some of this has been going on since the olden boards...verily, before the VBulletin miracle..when Uncle Ned and I were the official conspiracy/occult kook-cases on the boards. Now that Uncle Ned has returned to his more usual FA-dom, I had appeared to have inherited the dubious honor of being the eldritch darkness that haunts the boards like a shadow on the darkest moonless night.
> Now, it is simply the sad case that FL and Jane are humoring an old man with histrionic personality disorder his obsessive hobby-horse and I am thankful for it! :bow:
> There are a few more of us "Twilighters" scattered here n' there these days, but we are still a tiny and rag-tag bunch of scrappers compared to the vastness that is now Dimensions-land! (For some odd reason that "Dimensions" always makes me think of Edwin Abbott and Rudy Rucker!  )
> Truth of the matter, there is not much to be gotten after all...sigh! :bow:
> PS...those photos of you on the "un-made-up" thread are just ultra cute-a-mous!




I will get it eventually, whatever is to be gotten will be mine, fair Obesus! Mine to share with you, of course. 

PS: thanks for the compliments. I felt a little nakkie after all the ladies freaked out about sharing theirs, and I just did it. Was I supposed to hem and haw?


----------



## fatlane (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I will get it eventually, whatever is to be gotten will be mine, fair Obesus! Mine to share with you, of course.
> 
> PS: thanks for the compliments. I felt a little nakkie after all the ladies freaked out about sharing theirs, and I just did it. Was I supposed to hem and haw?



HEY WATCH OUT I WON'T DRAW a NAKED POSSE PIC.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Sophia, and her lovers, the Philo-sophers! You, AFG are truly a wise philosopher! I look forward to all epiphanies and anamneses! (hmmm?):bow: 

I thought the hemming and hawing was very touching; it is rare that a community that has been marginalized feels safe enough to play like that. I do admire your forthright and direct attitude on that one...the piccies were wonderful, as were those of all of the women who posted. It is a similar situation on the BHM board...trying to get the lads to post a photo of their faces is a pretty monumental task...same situation, but it may be that men are even more shy and unwilling to show their warts and wrinkles to the World....interesting! :bow: 



activistfatgirl said:


> I will get it eventually, whatever is to be gotten will be mine, fair Obesus! Mine to share with you, of course.
> 
> PS: thanks for the compliments. I felt a little nakkie after all the ladies freaked out about sharing theirs, and I just did it. Was I supposed to hem and haw?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Hide the nekkid piccie rotoscopes! FL aka The Mighty Wizard of OZ is back and I forgot to water the brains! Oh my!



fatlane said:


> HEY WATCH OUT I WON'T DRAW a NAKED POSSE PIC.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know if it' s a reason to worry, but I saw them taking a shower in the morning...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know if it' s a reason to worry, but I saw them taking a shower in the morning...



JUST FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD FOR a WHILE AND EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT, DUDE.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> JUST FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD FOR a WHILE AND EVERYTHING WILL BE ALL RIGHT, DUDE.


Are you sure? Last time I did that it didn't help...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I will get it eventually, whatever is to be gotten will be mine, fair Obesus! Mine to share with you, of course.



When it starts to make sense to me that's when I know my medication isn't working any longer.


----------



## Jane (Sep 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> When it starts to make sense to me that's when I know my medication isn't working any longer.


BEST POST EVER!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Can't you see the deeper sense in all this?  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...No need to worry, you're not alone...


----------



## Obesus (Sep 19, 2006)

Since it is being spoken of, here's the nifty bit that makes perfect sense. All of this stuff around you, including you is like a fancy hologram, except that it is being dreamed and there is no difference between anything, anywhere...all the same, hence the injunction to treat everybody like you would treat yourself, because it really is all one big ol' ocean, which is the Big Mama which gives birth to the appearance of everything! Bingo! Go out, alter the basic quantum structures with your belief systems and ritualized desires a bit here and there, move the Lifeforce and have some fun with magic! 
PS...you very cute! :smitten: :bow: 
Oh! Salutem Punctis Trianguli! (The greeting and ending in the Illuminati Lodges) "Salutations on all three points of the Triangle! Light! Life! and Love!...if you carefully read the words to Schiller's "Ode to Joy" in the original German for the Choral Fantasy of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, you get the essential doctrine of the Illuminati as well as the secrets of Ceremonial High Magic "Wer ein holdes Weib Errungen mische Unser Jubel ein...." who has a trusted wife may join our merry band in jubilation...big tantric clue! 
PPS Lovecraft's fascination with the ten thousand steps down to the Land of Dreams is also suggestive! 



LillyBBBW said:


> When it starts to make sense to me that's when I know my medication isn't working any longer.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 19, 2006)

I have several posses. Jealous? 

View attachment NEWYEARS.jpg


View attachment Picture 005.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I have several posses. Jealous?



YES YOU HAVE a POSSE AND THOSE OF US WHO HAVE THEM WILL NOT BE JEALOUS BUT WE WILL ALSO TREAT YOU WITH RESPECT IF YOU TREAT US WITH RESPECT BECAUSE IT'S ALL ABOUT RESPECT WITH a POSSE. 

View attachment maire_dubh.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2006)

The holographic Cosmos...I'm part o' that posse, fer sure...I'm pretty sure! 
Although it might be a three-brane Cosmos...ummmm....I'll get back to you.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 20, 2006)

Reminds me of the 100-sided dice I used to lust over, back in the 1980's.


----------



## Jane (Sep 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Reminds me of the 100-sided dice I used to lust over, back in the 1980's.


I probably still have a few stashed in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Esme (Sep 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> I probably still have a few stashed in a drawer somewhere.




I think I made mine into earrings. 

They were purple crystal... I mean, c'mon!


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'VE ALREADY POSTED MANY PICS PLZ TANX OF ME AND MY POSSE IN ACTION BUT FOR FATLANE HERE IS ONE MORE.
> 
> MY POSSE IS "SENSITIVE" AND WE "CRY" SOMETIMES. BUT DO NOT LET YOUR DEFENSES DOWN BECAUSE WE ARE TOUGH, TOUGHER THAN YOU UNEMOTIVE NANCIES!


Has J-J T. seen your posse?
Don't lie to me, gurl.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My boobs challenge Jes' boobs to a duel!



I'd probably pay to see that...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Has J-J T. seen your posse?
> Don't lie to me, gurl.



He has not. But I'd let him. Oh yes I would. I'm gonna be in the same place with him this weekend! Which means two things. One: More pictures of me. Two: A chance of telling him this joke and going in for the kill.*

*If I thought that would work.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I'd probably pay to see that...



Jes won't accept cause she knows I'd annihilate her and her boobs.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 20, 2006)

So it would be a PPV event, then.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 21, 2006)

My posse's on Broadway.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 21, 2006)

Wait! I found 'em!

View attachment 9951


----------



## fatlane (Sep 21, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Wait! I found 'em!
> 
> View attachment 9951



YES THAT IS a POSSE. YOU SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THEM. THEY ARE TEH HOTTT.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 21, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The closest I get to a posse is a gender/species confused kitten that follows me around because it thinks I'm it's mother.



There's been a change in my Posse...Spunkie the yard kitten is now Spunky the house kitten...thus giving my posse access to keyboards and mice. Also, 4 new kittens have joined the posse and are now plotting strategy in the garage. 

Watch out world! The kitten posse is growing and hitting the information super highway!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 21, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> There's been a change in my Posse...Spunkie the yard kitten is now Spunky the house kitten...thus giving my posse access to keyboards and mice. Also, 4 new kittens have joined the posse and are now plotting strategy in the garage.
> 
> Watch out world! The kitten posse is growing and hitting the information super highway!


HEY THE LINKS IN YOUR POST DON'T WORK. COULD YOU POST an UPDATE?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> HEY THE LINKS IN YOUR POST DON'T WORK. COULD YOU POST an UPDATE?




Ummm...I could...but it wouldn't do any good...LOL...they're not links. They're underlines...a bit of too subtle subtlety pointing out the one time thought to be female posse member has been determined to be male...the "ie" vs "y" name ending.


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but that was funny.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

I still don't get this entire posse thing but wouldn't mind one of those "posse pics"........


----------



## fatlane (Sep 22, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still don't get this entire posse thing but wouldn't mind one of those "posse pics"........



OK I WILL NEED a COPY OF YOUR PICTURE AND YOUR FIGHTING STATS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK I WILL NEED a COPY OF YOUR PICTURE AND YOUR FIGHTING STATS.



My pic is on my profile- what do you mean by fighting stats?


----------



## fatlane (Sep 22, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My pic is on my profile- what do you mean by fighting stats?


OK YOU SENT THEM SO NOW YOU HAVE a POSSE. 

View attachment GEF.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2006)

Omg.... I love it!!!

Thanks so much Fatlane


----------



## fatlane (Sep 23, 2006)

YES ANYONE CAN HAVE a POSSE AND IF I PROMISED ANYONE FOR a PIC PLEASE REMIND ME IF I HAVE NOT DONE IT YET BECAUSE I WANT YOU ALL TO HAVE a POSSE OF YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 27, 2006)

..maybe il Maestro of the electronic pen thingy/photoshoppe here can do better! Aha! I am submitting, right here, in public, as I always do, Master! The brains are glistening today, Master!
You know the drill, Obesus, Posse, Churche of Starrie Wisdome, 5'10" 315 pfunds, yada yada! Please include the "yada yada's"...that is the best part!:bow: Muchas gracias!:bow: 


fatlane said:


> YES ANYONE CAN HAVE a POSSE AND IF I PROMISED ANYONE FOR a PIC PLEASE REMIND ME IF I HAVE NOT DONE IT YET BECAUSE I WANT YOU ALL TO HAVE a POSSE OF YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 27, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ..maybe il Maestro of the electronic pen thingy/photoshoppe here can do better! Aha! I am submitting, right here, in public, as I always do, Master! The brains are glistening today, Master!
> You know the drill, Obesus, Posse, Churche of Starrie Wisdome, 5'10" 315 pfunds, yada yada! Please include the "yada yada's"...that is the best part!:bow: Muchas gracias!:bow:



OK I CAN GET TO WORK ON a PIC, BUT I DIDN'T IGNORE THE OTHER ONE, I CAN PROMISE YOU THAT. I HELD IT IN RESPECT: EVEN IF NOT THE DEEPEST RESPECT, IT WAS IN THE BOTTOM FIVE OF DEEP RESPECTS.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 27, 2006)

My heart sings songs of joy and I dance the happy happy hamster dance, for the Master has noticed my Posse efforts and has rewarded me handsomely with his CAPSLOCK posse gaze! Oh, the sheer jofulness...I burst into the Posse song of joy....Gregorio Allegri's "Miserere"!! Happy happy piccy joy joy!  
BTW Any chance of an advance on this week's brain-watering wages, now that I am really posse-fied??? I made fer sure the kittens didn't get anywhere near the Buffietron..really, really, really...maybe a bright shiny penny? A henchman can do a LOT with a penny, particularly a bright shiny one! Buh-Bye!  :shocked:  :bow: 



fatlane said:


> OK I CAN GET TO WORK ON a PIC, BUT I DIDN'T IGNORE THE OTHER ONE, I CAN PROMISE YOU THAT. I HELD IT IN RESPECT: EVEN IF NOT THE DEEPEST RESPECT, IT WAS IN THE BOTTOM FIVE OF DEEP RESPECTS.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 27, 2006)

DON'T SPEND IT ALL IN ONE PLACE, MY MAN. THINK OF THIS AS a TOKEN OF MY APPRECIATION FOR ALL YOU DO. AND NOW TAKE OUT THE OFFAL, IT'S STARTING TO STINK UP THE PLACE.


----------



## Esme (Sep 27, 2006)

I may not have a posse... but I would like some henchmen. Doing one's own dirty work can be so exhausting! 

"what hump?" 

View attachment henchman.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Quality henchmen aren't easy to get... So keep your eyes open!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, SO THIS IS a HOOKUP FOR DJ ELDER MECH a K a OBESUS WHO HAS a POSSE YES HE DOES AND THERE IS AN ELDER SIGN IN THERE, TOO. 

View attachment obesus.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, ALL YOU GUYS IN MY POSSE. IT IS TIME TO DO THE RIGHT THING AND LEND ME a HAND. SWING BY MY SITE AND I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO SAY WHAT SHOULD HAPPEN NEXT. YOU GUYS ARE ALL TEH COOL.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2006)

I may be moonlighting from my gig with Master Fatlane at his -ahem- research labs, but I am excellent with watering brains in all kinds of tanks and I do windows! Wow! 



Esme said:


> I may not have a posse... but I would like some henchmen. Doing one's own dirty work can be so exhausting!
> 
> "what hump?"


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2006)

Or was that the bar-b-cue event? I tend to get my holidays mixed up!  



fatlane said:


> OK, ALL YOU GUYS IN MY POSSE. IT IS TIME TO DO THE RIGHT THING AND LEND ME a HAND. SWING BY MY SITE AND I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO SAY WHAT SHOULD HAPPEN NEXT. YOU GUYS ARE ALL TEH COOL.


----------

